# Regina Needs to be Spayed...



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

On Saturday, the results of Regina's mucus culture came in. Her regular vet wasn't in, but the other vet was. One of the vet techs called me and said that they wanted to start Regina on antibiotics ASAP, because there were three types of bacteria found. She said that when the results came in she looked at them and was like "this hedgehog needs antibiotics" so the other veterinarian wrote up the prescription for Regina. I spoke to them at about 1:30pm, but they were closing at 2, and I wouldn't have been able to get over there in time, so the vet tech took the antibiotics home with her and I picked them up from her house.

Today Regina's vet called me and we talked about the results. The three bacterias they found were E. coli, staph, and proteus. She said that the E. coli was typical when dealing with uterine infections, but she also said that it could be endometrial hyperplasia, or maybe impending uterine cancer. She said that she thinks the best thing to do is to spay Regina, because antibiotics might treat the infection but you still can't really be sure what's going on in there, and just to prevent against uterine cancer, she believes it's the right thing to do. I agree with her, I don't want to risk letting it go on any longer, or Regina developing uterine cancer. I already feel bad for not investigating this earlier, when the initial round of antibiotics didn't clear it up.

I will be bringing Regina in on Thursday morning, and they will perform the surgery Thursday afternoon and then keep her overnight. They will give her anesthesia, and a sedative for the surgery, and keep her warm and monitor her, and they have an incubator for her to stay in, and she will have sutures in for 11 to 14 days, and they will give her a little pain medicine after the surgery. When I bring her in, I'll bring her food and water and blankets and bag, just things to make her comfortable overnight.

Regina's vet has spayed three hedgies, and it ended up that two of them did have uterine cancer. She has also spayed rats and hamsters. I trust her, but I'm still worried. I've know I've seen Nancy say a few times that spaying female hedgies is good for them, and I would rather spay her now than risk her getting worse in the future.

If anyone has any advice or experience with this, please share. I'm going to be a nervous wreck on Thursday and until I get Regina back, and probably for a while after.

I feel so bad that I kind of put off getting this checked out for a few months. The poop issues had cleared up, and the mucus didn't get worse after the antibiotics, it just didn't go away. And Regina was still acting the same and eating a lot. Still, I should have gotten it checked earlier. I feel so irresponsible, and if anything happens to her I'm going to be so upset. I love my little Regina so much. I pray that everything goes well and Regina makes a fast and healthy recovery.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Poor little Regina!! 
Dexter and I send our love and he hopes his fiance feels better soon


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't beat yourself up, it sounds like you found the problem in the nick of time. It's so hard to know what's going on inside our little hedgies. You are doing your very best, and Regina is in good hands.

Here's hoping for a quick recovery. You're in my thoughts


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I hope the process goes well and the recovery is quick. It's good that you found out sooner rather than later. 
Please keep us posted on how she is doing after.

Katie


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Awww poor Regina. I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww, the poor girl.  Don't beat yourself up - you're one of the best hedgieparents on here and everyone knows how spoiled and loved little Regina is! I hope she comes through the surgery with flying colors, and I'm glad she'll have the best nurse to take care of her when she comes home. Let us know how everything goes, I'll be worrying right along with you! *hugs*


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope all goes well


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> Poor little Regina!!
> Dexter and I send our love and he hopes his fiance feels better soon


Awww, thanks! And Regina sends you kisses Dexter 



Sar-uh said:


> Don't beat yourself up, it sounds like you found the problem in the nick of time. It's so hard to know what's going on inside our little hedgies. You are doing your very best, and Regina is in good hands.
> 
> Here's hoping for a quick recovery. You're in my thoughts





KatelynAlysa said:


> I hope the process goes well and the recovery is quick. It's good that you found out sooner rather than later.
> Please keep us posted on how she is doing after.
> 
> Katie





Quinn said:


> Awww poor Regina. I hope she gets better soon.





jerseymike1126 said:


> Hope all goes well


Thank you all  She will be getting lots of snuggle time between now and Thursday. I'll pass along all the well-wishes to her 



Lilysmommy said:


> Awww, the poor girl.  Don't beat yourself up - you're one of the best hedgieparents on here and everyone knows how spoiled and loved little Regina is! I hope she comes through the surgery with flying colors, and I'm glad she'll have the best nurse to take care of her when she comes home. Let us know how everything goes, I'll be worrying right along with you! *hugs*


Awww, thank you  It means a lot coming from you! Your care and devotion to Lily always inspired me


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm sure she will be fine. If possible, have them use laser. It is a little bit more expensive but the surgery time is shorter, less blood loss and faster healing. 

Sending prayers to you both.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't know much about this topic... but I just wanted to wish you and Regina good luck for the surgery!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Nancy said:


> I'm sure she will be fine. If possible, have them use laser. It is a little bit more expensive but the surgery time is shorter, less blood loss and faster healing.
> 
> Sending prayers to you both.


Thank you Nancy! I'll call the vet and ask about the laser today.



shaelikestaquitos said:


> I don't know much about this topic... but I just wanted to wish you and Regina good luck for the surgery!


Thanks Shae!

Also, I got the spay estimate from the vet's office today... anywhere from $567 to $765 :shock: I know I've read that people have been quoted more or less depending on the vet, but I wouldn't want to go to a different vet for a lower price, because I want Regina to be treated by someone who is familiar with her and has spayed hedgies before.

Here is a screen shot of the estimate they sent me:
[attachment=0:2vutww6b]ReginaSpayEstimate.jpg[/attachment:2vutww6b]

Looks like I'll have to curb my takeout meals habit for a while... :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry she's having problems. But so happy that she's with someone who can take care of her. Sending out warm thoughts to you both.


----------



## Teleute (Feb 12, 2012)

Yikes! Our spiky friends are worth it, but seeing those vet bill numbers is never fun. Good luck with the surgery!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Poor Regina. That goodness you took her in and caught the problem though.
We will be keeping fingers, quills, paws and hooves crossed on Thursday in hopes of a smooth surgery and speedy recovery.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Special prayers for a very special little girl.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Regina update!

Yesterday morning I dropped Regina off at the vet's office for her surgery. They put her in the little incubator, and I brought blankets and fleece and food and toys. I dropped her off around 10:30am, and her surgery was scheduled for 3pm. They said I should receive a call by five. By the time five came, I was really nervous, so I called, and the vet had just finished the surgery because earlier appointments ran over. She said that it went well, and that there was minimal blood loss, and that Regina was recovering comfortably in the incubator. The vet said that her uterine horns looked normal but the uterus itself was a little thicker than normal. She said I can take my time on running the histopathology on the uterus, because she put it in the tissue preservative stuff so there was no rush to decide. The histopathology is kind of expensive, and I'd like to get it done, but I might wait a few weeks to help my bank account recover, lol!

I called again last night, and spoke to one of the technicians, and she said that Regina was doing great, and that she must have known it was me on the phone because when the vet tech was talking to me she said that Regina came up to the window of the incubator. They gave her food, which she started eating, and water, but they said they had to keep refilling it because she kept burrowing under the blankets and knocking the water out of the dish :roll: 

I called again this morning, and they told me that everything was still great, and although the other vet was on duty today, Regina's vet still came in and did the follow-up exam on Regina even though it was her day off.

When I get done with work at 3pm I'm going to pick up Regina, and bring her home to her cage which I thoroughly cleaned last night. I just want to snuggle her all day, but I also want to let her rest. I want to just stay with her, but I have to go work on a project from 5pm until pretty late *grumble grumble...*

I'm wondering: how long should I keep the wheel out of the cage? What about keeping her clean where she had the surgery so it doesn't get infected? I'm going to ask all these questions at the vet's office, but I want to ask the hedgie experts too.

Anyway, I am SO relieved that the surgery went well, and I am so thankful for Regina's vet. I pray for a speedy and easy recovery for Regina. I can't wait to see my little pumpkin later! I'll update more once I get her home


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh this is such good news!

Give her extra cuddles from all of us here!

Kisses Regina and Hugs to you Mom!!  


Donna and Nara


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I'm so glad Regina is doing ok. I wish her a fast recovery. I don't know the answers to your questions but still keep us updated!


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Glad everything went well! Keep us posted on how she's doing.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

So glad she's doing well!! Yay!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm happy to hear she is doing well.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad to hear everything went well!  Give her some extra snuggles from me!


----------



## zombiewoman (Sep 22, 2011)

I am so happy to hear all is going well, keep us posted. Lisa


----------



## hedgieluv (Oct 29, 2011)

Yay for Regina and good recovery!!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you all so much for the good wishes and support! Regina is doing well this morning, she ate and pooped. She's such a little trooper! I'm so proud of her


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Awww. I'm betting she is feeling better with that yucky old uterus gone.


----------

